# Nissan PID list



## jdail84 (Sep 21, 2010)

i currently drive a 2002 nissan sentra ser spec v and i am using the android app torque to monitor alot of my cars system such as timing,engine load, intake temp, coolant temp, 

now the bad part about this it has several other setting i can use but when i select them it doesnt pull them up it says i need the correct PID's for it to work im looking for a list of nissan PID for those of you wondering this information is drawn from the obd Bungle and the PID is not the ecm codes but rather reference codes for the obd app to obtain realtime info 

any help would be great


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for???

http://alflash.com.ua/Consult/DataStream.pdf


----------

